# heat press size 15X15 or 16X20



## rookie905 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi,

Just about to go out there and SPEND 

do you think I should get a 16x20 or 15x15 ? 
the press I'm planning on getting is shown here :

anyone know how this press performs ? 

ofcourse i def want the 16x20 .. but just don't wanna invest too much before things start moving along and the price difference is like $500. 

Thanks


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

15x15 is all you need.


----------



## rookie905 (Aug 15, 2006)

think it'll be enough for bigger prints too to go on T's 
was thinking of going with a epson 1280 which does 11 X 17 
those BIG prints look nice

thanks


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

rookie905 said:


> think it'll be enough for bigger prints too to go on T's
> was thinking of going with a epson 1280 which does 11 X 17
> those BIG prints look nice
> 
> thanks


oh, I see.

yeah, if you will be pressing CLC 11X17 (high end CLC's are cheap to lease) most of the time, it will be better. No need to do a 2 split/press.

It will take up a lot more space. 

Mind you that alot of hip hop stuff done at 12x14 looks massive big on the shirt too.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We went with a 16x20 swinger model because we want to do more than tshirts. We may purchase a 15 inch clamshell that is portable to take to shows if we get into that channel. 

The real cost is going to the auto-release models that cost more than double the manual presses.


----------



## jrford (Jun 29, 2006)

I have only worked with a 16" x 20" press but, it sure is easy to line graphics up when you can see most of the shirt on a flat surface.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

jrford said:


> I have only worked with a 16" x 20" press but, it sure is easy to line graphics up when you can see most of the shirt on a flat surface.


with the swinger model you can see all of it.


----------



## jrford (Jun 29, 2006)

That's what I got. Very happy with it too.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

It, of course, will vary from person to person. It's easier to line things up on a bigger press - even if you're only doing 8.5"x11" prints the bigger presses are still nice for this. However, it's hard to justify the expense just for laying things out a little easier if you're buying a new press and you aren't planning on doing 15"+ prints.


----------

